# doing the laundry sucks...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

until you find $200 in 20s in a pocket...


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

:---)until you find your girlfriends panties in your pocket and have a flashback! :---)


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

mindnova said:


> :---)until you find your girlfriends panties in your pocket and have a flashback! :---)


I got rid of all of those before I got married...

knock on wood.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

... until you find BOTH socks you put in the washer today and you realize you still have time to buy a lottery ticket


----------

